# Advice on early miscarriages please



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, pregnant for the 3rd time   only 6 weeks, so still really early I know... Miscarried both others at 6 weeks.

Had spotting today and am assuming it is pointless to go to the docs as I'm so early. 

Just thought I'd check here if there are any tests they could do whilst I am still pregnant or anything they could do to prevent a loss as it has become habitual.

Think I know the answer but still have a grain of hope 

Thanks xx


----------



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Spotting yesterday was brown, mucky & watery. This morning it is bright red. Looks like its all over again.
Would still appreciate some ideas of what can be done please. 

PS i think i am closer to 5 weeks this time, not 6.


----------



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Just been to the docs and she that (horrid!) 'dont worry too much - some women continue having periods' chat. Really not in the mood for false hope but smiled sweetly all the same!!!

Have referral to epau next week, if I have lost it she will get me a referral for consultant to investigate why I cant hold onto them.

Am now gonna snuggle up with a box set of Audrey Hepburn films for the rest of the day...

xx


----------



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Apologies as this is now becoming self indulgent but I have no one else to talk to and this seems to help. Best friend is pregnant and this isn't a subject I want to broach with her.

Bleeding still intermittent, mucky, not red. Haven't passed anything of any substance yet. Mild cramping and nausea today. 

Mind has started playing tricks on me now too, I remember this from the last time. Its all just a case of waiting now and there are times when I drift off thinking that it will be alright and I'll be a mum at the end of it all. So mean! 

PS thanks to the ladies that have PM'd me kind words, they really have helped. Thank you xxx


----------



## SparklyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

Just to let you know tis deffo all over. After writing the last post I started bleeding more heavily with clots and strong cramps. 

Whole multitude of emotions going on and am gutted but onwards and upwards right??

Thanks again for your kind words and hope to be back with good news soon...

xx


----------

